# Whaleback 2-1-2015



## Newpylong (Feb 1, 2015)

Things looking better at the Whale.

A lot opened up with the last storm - with only Jonah's, Jawbone, and Face still closed for major runs.

Fluke and Blowhole are skiing awesome on natural snow. 

Snowmaking is ongoing on Scrimshaw as they finished Middle Spout today and it opened up.

Face is still a mess. They are going to try to push the mounds out to cover the middle tomorrow but they need to make more on it. That will have to wait until Scrimshaw is finished as they need a beginner route down.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 1, 2015)

Also at the Whale this AM.    Nice crowd for masters of the mtn.   Blowhole in good shape especially skiers left. Thought about poaching Jawbone but reconsidered.   
They really ought to groom Fluke/Ivory run on west side.  Such nice terrain that is almost un skiable in these conditions.
     Face needs help....unsure if there is a plan for their premier trail?   Need to get skiers on it!
Groomed runs much improved over last wknd when I last was up.

Nice 2 hrs cold but good snow skiing this AM in the Upper Valley!
Good way to get legs warmed up for upcoming AZ Summit and BMOM glade wknd!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 1, 2015)

Some pics


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 1, 2015)

And more


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 2, 2015)

We should arrange an AZ day there sometime. I think once people ski it once under right conditions they would be more willing to stop again. It's going to be great after today's storm (dumping right now in Enfield).


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> We should arrange an AZ day there sometime. I think once people ski it once under right conditions they would be more willing to stop again. It's going to be great after today's storm (dumping right now in Enfield).



Agreed....it really is a nice spot that folks ought to give a try. Guessing this storm is enough to open Jawbone and Jonah's?
Unsure if YOOYM would officially open as well?
I may be back in Early March


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll let you know after tomorrow. YOOYM should be open, not sure why not. But Jonahs and Jawbone were blown pretty clear in spots from what I saw yesterday.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 4, 2015)

Everything open but Face (manmade garbage under natural) and Scrimshaw (snowmaking in progress).

Skied Jonahs and Jawbone a bunch.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 4, 2015)

Excellent, Thanks. Nice to see they are still actively making snow despite their financial restraints. I'm sure pass-holders are pushing for lift service deep into March given the late start.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 4, 2015)

After Scrimshaw/Humpback that's going to be it. Not sure what they are going to do about Face, there probably is enough blow in to cover the run if they push it all out. They will need to do something for the bump comp to get people down there if the natural cover starts to go.

Edit: Upper/Lower Face shows as open on the trail report today so maybe they took care of it overnight.

Random mountain updates:
-They are actively working on lighting repairs on Spout, Ambergris, Dorsal, etc. There are simple bulbs out but the skidders that widened Whaletail over the summer took out a good portion of lights at the Amber/Dorsal/Rib Cage/Ishmael's convergence. It was already looking better last night, but there is a lot to do still.
-There is a bank of new lights on lower Spout which helps for Race league. The plan was to flank both sides of the trail with those and go to the top as well, but they started too late to get them done. They are much brighter and energy efficient than the old ones. They also will be on poles, so hopefully no more tree issues. They want to install the same lights going up Face on the lift towers in the future.
-Lights were pulled from Upper Ivory in the off season. The snowmaking was already severed in multiple areas. There are two water run off issues that need to be delt with. The mountain has decided it makes more sense to turn Whaletail - Scrimshaw into a badly needed top to bottom true beginner route until if and when they get the money to restore Upper Ivory in all respects. Upper, Lower Whaletail and Scrimshaw have been widened by 15 meters to accommodate. Now needs to be leveled and stumped. There should be enough spare and scavenged pipe to install on Whaletail. They'll need lights and power (for fan guns) somehow as well.
-They want to spend at least $150K in snowmaking after the season ends. Priority 1 remains getting more pump capacity, then replacing the main feed up Face, then re-route the water return/discharge over to mountain-ops instead of next to the bridge (where it constantly freezes). In the future they will replace the feeder lines as needed.
-Actively looking for a Mueller T-bar drive train. They literally have been everywhere in the Northeast US in search. They have towers and the return bogey wheel. The lift will be ~900 feet. They want to replace the Poma that was sold a decade ago on the right side. There is a big gap between beginner and intermediate in the mountain and that small pod had Lower Ivory (beginner), Blubber (intermediate), Face (expert and for Slalom training) and lower Blowhole all accessible with snow making and working lights. They have some leads time will tell if they pan out.

I think that's it for now. The name of the game is snowmaking for them.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 4, 2015)

I eye it every time I drive by. One of these days I'll stop..


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey, it's a non profit, that is on a thin string.  Get there and bring a dozen of your closest friends!
Best it's looked in years.  Must ski awesome.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 5, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> After Scrimshaw/Humpback that's going to be it. Not sure what they are going to do about Face, there probably is enough blow in to cover the run if they push it all out. They will need to do something for the bump comp to get people down there if the natural cover starts to go.
> 
> Edit: Upper/Lower Face shows as open on the trail report today so maybe they took care of it overnight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great intel. Couple things jumped out to me:

1) Surprised they have thoughts about re establishing the beginner/intermediate area where the Poma used to be. I thought the focus was going to be on a t bar for Spout for race league and park laps?

2) West side seems to be a long ways off from ever getting some love....at the very least run a groomer down a couple times per week so there is some variety there. Jonah's and the entire Ivory Run would be my preference.
When it gets bumped up and hard pack its virtually useless even for advanced skiers as there is not enough pitch to really enjoy it.

3) Face should be opened ASAP every season. It is a great marketing tool right there on the highway and if cars driving by see skiers coming down Face it can't hurt. They made enough snow on it this yr but then seemed to not do anything for weeks with grooming it out.

4) Bar/food should open at 11 on wknds. Not sure why bartender doesn't get in until Noon? Easy source of revenue IMHO without any significant additional costs. Lots of people ski from opening bell until 11:30/noon so would be good to grab a beer/burger on the way out.


----------



## elsworth3314 (Feb 5, 2015)

sick!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 8, 2015)

Scrimshaw opened today ans they are still making snow for the kids next door on Humpback Canyon.

Bottom of Face is pushed out. Groomer has had one of it's wings broken until today - that's why Face hasn't been groomed out. Without the wing the groomer is not balanced too dangerous to groom steeps without it.

Bartender was there at 11 today.


----------

